

How Gilt Grew Sales from $25 million to $170 million in 2 years - tiffanychan
http://primitus.com/blog/how-gilt-grew-sales-from-25-million-to-170-million-in-2-years/

======
look_lookatme
_"In three years, he says, you won’t think about Walmart, Target and Amazon
when you think about ecommerce. You’ll think about this whole new wave of
companies doing flash marketing."_

Three years is a very short time to see such a change. I'm skeptical.

Still, Gilt is doing impressive things. I interviewed there a year or so ago
and had it worked out I would have taken the job without hesitation. Seemed
like they had interesting technical requirements ranging from
scaling/performance down to supply chain integration. The financial reward
upside seemed pretty huge, too, considering their revenue growth rate and IPO
possibility.

------
prodigal_erik
> there’s no store in the world that could change its entire inventory in a
> night. We do that every night. Customers know they’ll see something new
> tomorrow.

I've seen stores that needed to discontinue items they used to carry, but I've
always thought of that as a _problem_ that ecommerce helped _solve_.
Apparently some people find it exciting rather than frustrating, a good bit of
marketing psychology to remember.

